# Alternative zu FAT

## l3u

Hallo allerseits :-)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß ( http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/9140.html -- auch, wenn das imo keine Auswirkungen auf Linux haben wird) hab ich mir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, welches dateisystem man auf einem USB-Stick verwenden könnte.

Ein Journalisierendes FS macht denke ich mal wenig Sinn -- denn wenn man z.B. ReiserFS auf einem 128MB-Stick installiert, dann sind schonmal 30MB für's Journal weg -- das steht in keiner Relation zueinander (und ich denke mal, daß diese Dateisysteme für sowas auch nicht gedacht waren).

Nimmt man ext2, gibt's mitunter Probleme mit den Zugriffsrechten, weil -- man möge mich belehren -- ext2 ja die UID des entsprechenden Users auf dem System, auf dem die Datei geschrieben wurde speichert, und wenn man den jetzt in einen anderen Rechner steckt, dann muß es ja nicht zwingend diesen User geben ... Beispiel: auf eine Datei, die dem User 501 gehört, könnte nach einem chmod 0600 auf einem System, wo es eben User 501 nicht gibt, nur root zugreifen. Ich hab das auch mal ausprobiert mit ext2 und hatte schon Probleme mit den Zugriffsrechten für den Mountpunkt ... ich weiß aber nicht mehr so genau, was da genau los war.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Was könnte man denn auf einem USB-Stick für ein Dateisystem verwenden? Außer FAT(32)? Rein hypothetisch auch dann, wenn es nicht kompatibel zu Windose sein müßte? Gibt's da kein Projekt, das heißt "Wir entwickeln ein Dateisystem für portable Speichermedien"?

MfG, Libby

----------

## reyneke

Wie wär's mit MINIX? Wurde doch früher oft für Disketten benutzt. Oder spricht was dagegen?

HTH,

rey.

----------

## think4urs11

wie wäre es (trotzdem) mit Ext2?

Referenz: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410951.html

----------

## l3u

Coole Sache eigentlich! Das werd ich gleichmal mit meiner externen Festplatte ausprobieren :-)

Frage nebenbei: ist ext2 nicht unter der GPL veröffentlicht? Wenn ja, dann müßte doch der Autor dieses Windose-ext2-Treibers den Quellcode freigen und das Programm nicht "nur" als Freeware veröffentlichen, oder?

----------

## Lenz

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Frage nebenbei: ist ext2 nicht unter der GPL veröffentlicht? Wenn ja, dann müßte doch der Autor dieses Windose-ext2-Treibers den Quellcode freigen und das Programm nicht "nur" als Freeware veröffentlichen, oder?

 

Wenn er seinen ext2/3-Treiber nach den offenen Spezifikationen neu implementiert hat, dann nicht.

----------

## Anarcho

Die UID wird aber bei fast allen nativen Linux-Dateisystem gespeichert. Daher ist das kein Nachteil von ext2 gegenüber anderen Dateisystemen.

BTW. Ich würde sofort ext2 nehmen wenn ich den Stick nicht ab und an in ne Windoof-Kiste stecken müsste (natürlich nur mit Gummi).

----------

## l3u

Ich versteh bloß nicht, daß der kein Open-Source-Projekt aus seinem Treiber macht. Ich hab das vorhin mal ausprobiert, und es funktioniert 1A! Super Sache, echt! Meiner Meinung nach hätte dieser Treiber, wenn man ihn ein bißchen weiterentwickeln würde (so daß z.B. ein eingesteckter USB-Stick mit ext2/3 drauf direkt als Wehcselspeichermedium erkannt und eingebunden wird und man das nicht "manuell" machen muß, indem man einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen und später wieder entfernen muß) durchaus das Potential, ext2 auf USB-Sticks als _freies_ Dateisystem zu etablieren.

Ein Hersteller könnte quasi seine Sticks ext2-formatiert ausliefern und statt einer kleinen CD (die "guten" Hersteller machen das ja) mit einem Treiber für Windose 98 eine kleine CD mit eben diesem ext2-Treiber beilegen. Oder eben auf seiner Homepage zum Download anbieten. Dadurch, daß das Programm nur ein paar KB hat und absolut problemfrei zu installieren ist, wäre das wirklich jedem zuzumuten ...

Naja, vielleicht kommt's ja so, wenn M$ noch ein bißchen blöd tut mit seinem angestaubten FAT-Format *freu*

----------

## l3u

Was ist eigentlich hiermit?

```
sys-fs/mtd
```

 *http://sourceware.org/jffs2/ wrote:*   

> JFFS2 is a log-structured file system designed for use on flash devices in embedded systems. Rather than using a kind of translation layer on flash devices to emulate a normal hard drive, as is the case with older flash solutions, it places the filesystem directly on the flash chips.

 

----------

## tobiasbeil

...Last edited by tobiasbeil on Thu Jan 12, 2006 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Wer hat was von Verschlüsselung erzählt?

Wieso sollte was anderes als FAT Platzverschwendung sein?

Was sollte mich dazu bewegen, eine Containerdatei mit einem anderen FS drin auf einem FAT-FS aufzusetzen? Das würde ich mal als ... Schwachsinn bezeichnen ...

Wenn du nicht verstehst, was ich will, warum antwortest du dann mit einem Post, der an sich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat?

Nein, antworte mir lieber nicht, sonst wird dieser Thread demnächst vermutlich auch noch zugespammt und hat nichts mehr mit der eigentlichen Fragestellung zu tun.

[Edit]

Daß du den Text jetzt gelöscht hast, rechne ich dir hoch an ;-)

----------

## think4urs11

es gäbe sogar ein Tool um JFFS2 unter Windows benutzen zu können.

Leider kann das aber nur mit Containerdateien umgehen und nicht direkt eine Partition einbinden, d.h. man müßte auch unter Linux z.b. mit loopback devices arbeiten.... a bisserl umständlich.

Tuxbox FlashTools

----------

## Fauli

Der Vorteil von JFFS2 auf einem Flash-Speicher ist, dass die FAT nicht Teil des Dateisystems ist. Man hat also keine Sektoren, die ständig neu beschrieben werden.

Das ist aber auch gleichzeitig der Nachteil von JFFS2, weil die FAT erst beim Mounten (im RAM) erstellt wird und deshalb das komplette Dateisystem erst einmal daraufhin überprüft werden muss, wo welche Datei liegt. Das dauert dann entsprechend lange.

----------

## l3u

Die ext2-Geschichte wär ja schon der absolute Hit -- wenn's noch Wechselmedien automatisch erkennen würde! (für Endbenutzer-Kompatibiliät) Aber auch schon jetzt überleg ich mir, ob ich nicht doch meinen USB-STick lieber mit ext2 formatieren soll ;-)

----------

## l3u

Mal so nebenbei: Ich benutze zum Verschlüsseln der meisten meiner Daten EncFS ( http://arg0.net/wiki/encfs ). Laut deren Homepage gibt's auch nen Windose-Port von EncFS: https://www.crc32.net/encfs/ -- aber der Server schein down zu sein. Also DAS würde mir noch fehlen für meine externe Festplatte (falls ich's tatsächlich mal mit einem Windose-Computer zu tun haben sollte ;-). Weiß einer was darüber?

EDIT:

Nur mal so nebenbei: Mit dem FS-Driver kann man sogar USB-Sticks mit ext2 drauf per Plug-And-Play unter Windose mounten. Daß das nicht (bzw. nur mit User-Interaktion) funktioniert bezieht sich scheinbar nur auf USB-Festplatten :-) Vielleicht tritt das "Problem" nur auf, wenn ein Wechseldatenträger mehrere Partitionen hat?

Also gibt's eigentlich _echt_ keinen Grund, kein ext2 auf einem Stick zu benutzen. Die Installation von dem Treiber ist ein Klacks. Auch für einen (unerfahrenen) Windose-User. Das Zugriffsproblem, das ich damals hatte kann man -- wer hätt's gedacht? mit einem einfachen

```
chown root:users .

chmod g+w .
```

im eingehängten Mountpunkt des Sticks lösen *andiestirnklatsch*

----------

